# ID of a south asian species



## specy (May 23, 2006)

A friend of I showed me these photos posted by a member in a local forum. Apparently this species is quite common in Hong Kong. Could anyone ID this please? Thanks.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/sea.../Newmantis1.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/sea...ntis/M4copy.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/sea...ntis/M2copy.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/sea.../Newmantis2.jpg


----------



## Ian (May 24, 2006)

I think that will be a Tropidomantis Tenera.


----------



## yen_saw (May 24, 2006)

I have seen this kind of mantis before in Malaysia when i was a kid. Always mistaken them for adult antlion. Very small species about 4 cm.


----------



## 13ollox (May 24, 2006)

they actually look kinda cute ! in a see-through neon lighty kinda way !  

Neil


----------



## chun (May 24, 2006)

yeah, it does look like a Tropidomantis, managed to catch a few adult males when i was back in Malaysia


----------



## Christian (May 24, 2006)

Hi.

It can be at least said that's from the tribe Tropidomantini. There are several genera which resemble each other and even a lot of species of _Tropidomantis_ itself. There is absolutely no possibility of identification from a photo, particularly as it's still a larva.

Christian


----------



## specy (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies. Recently someone from that local forum ID the species as the Leptomantis albella.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 7, 2006)

they look a bit like lacewings, small with bright yellow eyes and the transparent wings


----------



## Christian (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi.

The correct genus name is _Leptomantella_. _Leptomantis_ is the old terminus.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Christian (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi.

I'm still not sure about this one. The genus description for _Leptomantella_ does not agree with those specimens very properly.

Christian


----------

